

How Cloud Computing can Help you grow your Small Business? - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/cloud-computing-help-grow-small-business/

======
christopheprim
There not sufficient awareness from the vast majority of small businesses on
the benefits they can draw from Cloud Computing, specifically cloud based
applications. This article helps getting a high level view.

